# My new Setup



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

I have my new tank all planned out and I am in the purchasing stage trying to get pieces together. I was hoping some of you could take a look at what I plan to get and let me know if you have heard anything bad about the products, or if you think some products should just plain be avoided.

I already have the 75 gallon tank, which I will cover with a glass lid. 

For filtration I am getting the Aquatop CF500UV 5-Stage Canister Filter with UV 9W, 525 gph it has 4 trays for filter media, I am thinking from top to bottom Balls, Rings, Carbon, Foam...is that pretty standard or would you recommend something different?

I am going to be using the Hydor Koralia Evolution 1050 Aquarium Circulation Pump, 1050 gph to keep the waste off the bottom and provide a current, I have read a lot of comments saying these produce a nice fan of circulation instead of a jet stream which I think would be better for my fish.

For lighting, I have decided on a 48" 216w T5 Aquarium Light Fixture Reef Fish Tank Light which comes with 2 12k bulbs, and 2 blue reef bulbs which I will relpace with a more freshwater and plant friendly 7.5k to complement the 12k. It also has 8 blue LEDs built in and for $100 I havent found anything close in comparison.

Heat will be provided from an Aquatop D2HT-450 Aquarium Heater Digital Dual Display, 450-Watt Maybe a little overkill but I have an Aquatop heater now and it is incredible so I figure I will stick with what has worked, and I like the dual display and built in external thermometer. 

The tank will be home to 3 rams, different varieties, thinking 1 German Blue, 1 German Gold, and 1 electric blue, 3 Platinum angels, 3 Albino Longfin Bristlenose Plecos, and a Super Red Severum

I will be planting the tank with Wysteria, Anacharis, and Micro Sword and also adding some driftwood, and a nice mound of Cichlid caves 

So thats the plan and I am excited to get it going, I hope to have it up and cycled by Christmas, anyone have any suggestions? 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

startsmall said:


> 1. For filtration I am getting the Aquatop CF500UV 5-Stage Canister Filter with UV 9W
> 2. I am thinking from top to bottom Balls, Rings, Carbon, Foam
> 3. 1050 gph to keep the waste off the bottom and provide a current
> 4. 216w T5 Light which comes with 2 12k bulbs, and 2 blue reef bulbs which I will relpace with a more freshwater and plant friendly 7.5k to complement the 12k.
> ...


Welcome to the hobby!

1. I don't know much about Aquatops, but 9W UV seems a little small for a 75 gallon. The Green Killing Machine I have at home says 9W for up to 50 gallons, 24W for anything above that.

2. I would do foam at the inlet, then carbon next, then bio media after. Why are you doing ceramic balls and rings? I think they do the same thing, so I would just go with two baskets of the same so you're not buying multiple types.

3. You're misinformed, I think; powerheads don't clean waste off the bottom, they just move water.

4. 216 Watts for a 75 might be a little much. Without pressurized CO2 injection, most of that light will be wasted and might even cause algae outbreaks.

5. Moonlights, nice. Just make sure you don't run them all night, I've heard it's bad for the fish.

6. That is quite a bit of wattage. If I were you, I would get 2 smaller 200W heaters instead of one huge one, then you have redundancy in case one fails, and you'll have more uniform distribution of heat throughout the aquarium.

Hope this helps!


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

Gizmo, 
Thanks. Here is a quick "well this is what I am thinking in reply to your comments....
1. I am not buying it with the hope that the UV completely eleiminates all bacteria in the water, it seems like it is a good added feature more than the reason for buying this model. 
2. Thanks for the info....this is my first canister so I can use the advice...what you are saying is do the foam on top, carbon second, and the bio media in the last two trays? The only reason I was going to do both rings and ball is that is how the diagram for the filter shows it...does one do a better or more productive job than the other?
3. I know that powerheads do not do any cleaning...but according to my LFS (I know caution should be used...lol) the circulation pump placed about 3/4 of the way up the tank, aimed at a 45-60 degree angle toward the bottom will effectivly keep waste suspended and moving toward the intake on the filter when used with a sand or very fine substrate...I do not know if that is the case but it seems logical so I believed him. If nothing else it should provide a nice current for the fishies.
4. I agree the 216 may be a bit high so I was thinking, maybe instead of using all 4 bulbs as white or baylight bulbs I may add a blue bulb to accent the colors on the fish a little more? Do you think that would be more effective use of the ballasts or do you have a better suggestion?
5. Thanks I was not aware.
6. I was considering this, I need to decide if I want to add more stuff in there or just have a replacement available if I need it. I am not incredibly worried about distrobution of the heat, it will be placed on the end with the filter exhaust, and the circulation pump.

I really appreciate the advice and information, you have given me some things to think about.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just to stick some of my personal experience with lighting:

I currently have a 108Watt T5 setup with a 75Watt UV basking spotlight for my turtle.
It seems plenty for me and I have low-light and higher-light plants in my tank. I have root tabs and my pleco reduces algae growth. 
The light is tremendous! 

This is my 90GAL turtle tank.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

startsmall said:


> 1. UV seems like it is a good added feature more than the reason for buying this model.
> 2. what you are saying is do the foam on top, carbon second, and the bio media in the last two trays?
> 3. rings and ball...does one do a better or more productive job than the other?
> 3. the circulation pump placed about 3/4 of the way up the tank, aimed at a 45-60 degree angle toward the bottom will effectivly keep waste suspended and moving toward the intake on the filter when used with a sand or very fine substrate
> ...


1. Keep in mind that UV bulbs wear out and need replacing. So running UV 24/7 and at an under-rated wattage for your tank is kinda pouring money into a hole, IMO. Your call, but I know replacement bulbs for my UV set are $20 apiece, so I don't run it continuously, rather I keep it handy for emergency sterilization, quarantine, green water, etc.

2. I'm not saying top or bottom, I'm saying inlet and outlet. When you get the filter, open it and figure out where the water comes in, how it goes through the baskets, and where it is pumped out. Foam, IMO, should go at the inlet to strain out any crud that could foul the impeller. Carbon is great chemical filtration but you don't need it all the time, and it becomes saturated in about 2 weeks. Bio media is bio media - it's ceramic shapes designed to provide lots of good surface area for nitrifying bacteria to set up shop on. Doesn't really matter what shapes you use, or at what cost. Don't discount other forms of filtration as well - peat moss in a basket is a great way to lower GH and KH (hardness and alkalinity), crushed coral is a great way to increase KH, clay in a basket is great for iron and some chemical filtration. There are phosphate-absorbing rechargable pillows, ammonia absorbing and nitrate absorbing medias out there as well. It all depends on what you need, and what you're willing to spend. Once the aquarium is established, filter media can easily be the #1 expense of maintaining the aquarium, next to your food bill and power bill.

3. Never heard of this, but doesn't mean it's not true. Might be a marine tank thing, since I know they use really high-powered circulators. Be careful in a freshwater tank - some critters don't like a lot of current. Research your fish and make sure.

4. If I were you, I would just buy a pressurized CO2 setup. You're going with high tech lighting, might as well go with a high tech tank in general. You can get one for between $150 and $200, depending on where you shop. Trust me, you'll thank me later when you start really geeking out over water chemistry like the rest of us planted tank enthusiasts.

6. Your call, I only have one 25W heater, but then again my tank is only ten gallons


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice, I need to research the filtration a little more. As I said this will be my first canister so I honestly dont know what is best, thanks.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Also consider replacing the bulbs with ones for freshwater. The reef bulbs arent good for freshwater plants.

The rams I think you will find don't like a lot of flow so you wouldn't want a power head going across the bottom of the tank. The powerhead that size can blow fish into the walls.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I think the canister filter will move enough water without adding a power head. Like mentioned, most fresh water fish dont like too much water movement. Its mostly used in marine setups. Do more research on the canister filter. Look for reliable brands and ones that are quite and easy to service. Cleaning canisters can be a breeze or a big pain depending on the design. Good luck with the setup.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

susankat said:


> Also consider replacing the bulbs with ones for freshwater. The reef bulbs arent good for freshwater plants.
> 
> The rams I think you will find don't like a lot of flow so you wouldn't want a power head going across the bottom of the tank. The powerhead that size can blow fish into the walls.


I will be replacing the bulbs, definetly.
As for the circulation pump, I am getting the idea that it is not as good an idea as the SALESMAN at the LFS made it out to be so I may skip it all together or go with a much smaller model.


----------



## Fishy Bob (Oct 22, 2012)

Ya, dont always trust your LFS! They have stuff to sell and a job to keep. I have multiple fish stores around me (about 6). 4 are no good for nothing but supplies to me, 1 can offer decent experience, but i find myself knowing more than they do at times, catching ich and velvet for them when im browsing the fish, and to me that is not a good thing*question

The last one is very experienced, but i still find them trying to sell stuff to boost their profits. They wont sell me anything to hurt my fish, not on purpose anyways They will try and sell people multiple products when you buy a tank, telling you that you WILL need to replace things and you might as well buy it all at once, lol. No matter what, they are salemen first and fish enthusiast second (usually)

The best thing to do is lots of research yourself. It is the best line of defense for your fish and your best bet to make them as happy as possible!!

Good Luck!


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

I may have found a propblem, I am hoping someone will chime in and verify. I read this morning that the Super Red Severum, along with other Severums, will eat and distroy plants...if that is the case I may need to find a new trophy fish, that was going to be my big awesome attention grabber, but I do not want to deal with it destroying my plants....can anyone confirm or deny these comments, and if it is a plant eater, what would be another trophy fish I could add to replace it?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Not sure about the severums as I've never had one, but ask Manafel or Susankat about them, as I know Manafel (Kayla) might keep them and Sue knows a whole lot about them as well.
Other non-munchy larger fish are rams (electric blue, german blue, bolivian, etc.), angelfish, dwarf gouramis, and I'm sure I'm missing 1-2 others


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

Well I sent Susankat a message, while I wait for a responce I thought I would throw this out there....what about a small school of 5 or 6 boesemans rainbow fish? Anyone know of a reason that would be a bad idea?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The rainbows would be a good choice.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

OK I rethought everything and came up with this....

1 x African Butterfly Fish 
3 x Albino Longfin Bristlenose Pleco 
3 x Platinum Angelfish 
1 x German Blue Ram
1 x German Gold Ram
1 x Electric Blue Ram
5 x Boesemans Rainbowfish
2 x Pictus Catfish 

Anyone see a reason why this wouldn't work?


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

Update:
I have gotten some items in...
Aquatop CF500UV Canister Filter
Tetra Whisper 100 Air Pump
36" Flexible bubble wand
25' Black air tubing
1 Large and 2 Medium pieces of Mopani wood

I need to get lights and the Eco Complete susbstrate in and I will start the fishless cycle, I will add the rest of the items as they arrive and hopefully Have everything up and ready to stock by christmas, maybe new years depending on when I can get these last couple items.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

That sounds like a good selection of fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The thing about your lighting and plan for 216W of T5HO.....it's just not good and is too high. It will not matter what color they are....wattage is wattage and the algae will care less.

You need bulbs in the 5000k-10000k range. Anything outside that and your plants cannot utilize all of it. Just don't think that if you pick something outside this range means that you can get away with more. Not true for algae problems.

I use 108W of T5HO light over my 75g and can grow ANY plant out there. You don't need anything more than that. Personally, I'd recommend getting that fixture because it is much wider than a 2-bulb setup and then disable or reove the 2 center bulbs. The 2 bulbs at the widest point in the enclosure will give more even distrobution of light in the tank. My light fixture is 12.5" wide with 1 bulb at each end. Works awesome.

This is with just 2 bulbs:


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the lighting advice. I may go with 3 (Maybe 2 6500K and one 10000K?) just based on what I have read the Micro Sword requires a high amount of light to grow optimally...can you confirm or deny that?


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> The thing about your lighting and plan for 216W of T5HO.....it's just not good and is too high. It will not matter what color they are....wattage is wattage and the algae will care less.
> 
> You need bulbs in the 5000k-10000k range. Anything outside that and your plants cannot utilize all of it. Just don't think that if you pick something outside this range means that you can get away with more. Not true for algae problems.
> 
> ...


Maybe I am underestimating the power of the bulbs, but looks can be decieving...around 3 WPG is supposedly prime for microsword...that would be 225....or about midway between 3 and 4 54W bulbs...I am learning so if that is all jacked up let me know but this is the math I am coming up with.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wanted to ask whats the reason for the carbon? Most people dont use it unless trying to pull medications or discolorations out of the water. 

You can replace that with floss or another sponge, IMO and it would be fine. I myself have an aquatop but its a little smaller.Three baskets. The bottom one has some ehfimech, which looks like coco puff cereal(esentially bioballs) with floss over the top. Middle has ceramic rings, with floss over the top of it as well, and the top has the sponge. It filters very well with the combo. I also have the UV light but I dont use it. Its a only if i need it thing.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Like I said....my 2-bulbs will grow anything. Even stuff much more difficult than micro sword, which actually is a pretty easy plant.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

startsmall said:


> Maybe I am underestimating the power of the bulbs, but looks can be decieving...around 3 WPG is supposedly prime for microsword...that would be 225....or about midway between 3 and 4 54W bulbs...I am learning so if that is all jacked up let me know but this is the math I am coming up with.


WPG computations do not work for T5HO fixtures. In general (not all are created equal) T5HO fixtures will have pretty good quality reflectors that can make 3-4 times the effective wattage of what your bulbs are. Most are probably 2, with 3-4 times being a higher priced, higher quality product.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Wanted to ask whats the reason for the carbon? Most people dont use it unless trying to pull medications or discolorations out of the water.
> 
> You can replace that with floss or another sponge, IMO and it would be fine. I myself have an aquatop but its a little smaller.Three baskets. The bottom one has some ehfimech, which looks like coco puff cereal(esentially bioballs) with floss over the top. Middle has ceramic rings, with floss over the top of it as well, and the top has the sponge. It filters very well with the combo. I also have the UV light but I dont use it. Its a only if i need it thing.


Honestly I am just going with manufacturer suggestions and a little bit of research I have done. This will be my first canister filter so I am open for advice suggestions and critiques, I will look into it and see thanks for the idea.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> WPG computations do not work for T5HO fixtures. In general (not all are created equal) T5HO fixtures will have pretty good quality reflectors that can make 3-4 times the effective wattage of what your bulbs are. Most are probably 2, with 3-4 times being a higher priced, higher quality product.


OK, good to know. I will start out with 2 and if I dont get the growth I expect within a couple monthes I will maybe add a bulb and go from there.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, if you start with 2 and don't add CO2, you better before you add 3.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Well, if you start with 2 and don't add CO2, you better before you add 3.


I have decided to run 2 6500 bulbs on a timer for about 8 hours a day and then I will have 2 10000 bulbs just to turn on while I am viewing the tank....would that hurt? I like the tank nice and bright for viewing but I hadn't really thought it through until you mentioned it. So maybe only an hour or so with the 10000's running a day if that.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

Next week will be a wirlwind for my new 75G tank, I will finally get the stand, heater, lighting and substrate along with the filter media and be able to get this thing cycling. Then the following week I will be adding the plants and mopani wood. and I am using the filter media from my 2 Quietflow 30's so I am hoping to have a short cycle and be able to add a few fish within a couple weeks. I will add some pics as things come together. I told my wife to get me the cichlid caves, lid and water circulation pump for christmas so those items will be added then. 

I will be adding the fish in this order. 
1- 5 Boesemani Rainbows
2- 2 Pictus catfish
3- 3 Albino Bristlenose Plecos
4- 1 African Butterfly Fish
5- 3 Rams (different varieties)
6- 3 Paltinum Angels

Probably with a couple weeks between each addition.
Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

If you want to decorate your tank with that Mopani wood, then you better buy it earlier and water log/boil it!  You will get tannins and it might even float. Also, are you doing the fish addition like that to test your bio-load? If so, then your on the right path. Just remember that when you add new fish, try to rearrange the tank a bit for territory reasons. It sounds good in theory, now I just need to subscribe.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

Brian757 said:


> If you want to decorate your tank with that Mopani wood, then you better buy it earlier and water log/boil it!  You will get tannins and it might even float. Also, are you doing the fish addition like that to test your bio-load? If so, then your on the right path. Just remember that when you add new fish, try to rearrange the tank a bit for territory reasons. It sounds good in theory, now I just need to subscribe.


I have had the wood soaking for a couple weeks now and the water is coming out pretty light so I think it should be fine by then...it will surely leach a little more once it is in there but it shouldn'y look like coffee...

Good thinking on the territory thing, I knew I should do that but had forgetten all about it. I am really just trying to add the more hearty fish early and put the more delicate ones in at the end...and to add them in an order that will have some fish at all levels of the tank instead of having all the bottom dwellers in before anything else...etc.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wasting all that tannin stained water.... 


Good to hear its coming along.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Wasting all that tannin stained water....
> 
> 
> Good to hear its coming along.


Want me to bag it up and ship it to you? LOL


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL, thanks for the offer. I would take you up on it if i didnt have oak leaves


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a question regarding filter media. 

I have read really good things about Cut to fit filters, carbon infused, ammonia reducing, etc. So I am considering using these in my Aquatop CF500UV. 

I would suspect that the best order with which to place these would be 2 layers of basic mechanical filter, 1 layer of carbon, 1 layer of phosphate remover, 1 layer of ammonia remover.....here is my thinking, if I use the double layer of basic filtration first this will allow one layer to remove large particles from the water that I can rinse off during maintenance and allow a second layer that can grow a bacteria colony that I would not have to rinse. Then the Carbon layer will remove any chemical that may be in the water just as a precaution, the phosphate layer will help to control algae from having ideal growing perameters, and the final layer of ammonia reducer will be able to handle anything the bacterial colony didn't or couldn't just making sure it is a pure 0...I will start off with having my current filter media placed between the 2 first layers to allow the bacteria colony to spread from the used media into the new.....that all makes perfect sense to me but I may be mistaking...does anyone think this is incorrect or have feedback on the cut to fit infused filter media? Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

So many companies make their own 'versions' of filter media and what they think helps. For instance, Seachem made what they believe is 500% better than standard carbon. I, however, use Purigen and my tanks parameters Usually dont budge. I am satisfied.

Also, API makes the Mechanical and Biological filters media like bio-chem stars and foam pads. Also, they sell activated carbon that also contains nitrate/nitrite detoxifying chemicals like NitraZorb and PhosZorb. 

Honestly, you would have to do your homework on what you need for your tank. Carbon is mainly useful because it removes medications used in the tank(sometimes); it pulls out dyes and colorations from say, tannins, in your tank, it removes chemicals from tap water, etc. 

As you know, biological filters as essential for bacterial growth. Just do your homework, as Im sure you already have, and post back up with what you end up with. Good luck!


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

OK, so I have the tank up and running and starting to stock it. The transfer of the old filter media to the new filter worked wonderfully and I am super excited to start adding more fish...but here is what I have so far. 

I added a few plants, one is a grass type plant...can't recall the name the LFS employee gave me but he said it is much easier to grow than the micro sword and would sread faster, it has a little wider leaf...propogates through runnners...dunno if anyone can help with that I will add a few photos because there is another plant a need help with as well. It is a taller plant with roundish spiked leaves...like i said I will add photos soon. And finally around the middle I planted a few Cryptocoryne. 

For fish I added the five rainbows...I decided to go with a variety instead of one species, so I edded up with 1 yellow, 1 emerald, 1 Irian red, and 2 Parkinsoni (love these 2 guys)

I will add some pics as soon as I can get around to it but thought I would share my progress thus far.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

As far as your plant goes, it could be dwarf sagittaria, hairgrass(But you said its wide), maybe some type of crypt. Im glad to hear it is workin out good! Keep us updated! Also, send us some pics and we can help better tell you what type of plant you have.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

Here are the two I am not sure of. Let me know what it is if you can.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Grass plant is Sagittaria Subulata
Other plant is Hygrophilia difformis - It's leaf shape will change, depending on your light level.

They are both good plants. I can only get the Sagittaria to really thrive in a substrate (I use dirt). It stays alive in gravel, but only rarely shoots off a runner.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

I have wyseria in a different tank and it looks much different in leaf and stalk form so I did not think this was the same plant...cool to know though I do like them for their ease of care. Thanks.

I am using Eco Complete, what do you think will be the success with the sagittaria as far as spreading is concerned?


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey all, update to the tank progress.

The plants are all doing well I am noticing new growth on all plants and runners coming from dwarf sag. One of the wysteria not staying planted as the roots were damaged so I am floating it until I get some more root growth to keep it in the substrate. 

Planted 2 lilly bulbs and around 6 other mid ground plant bulbs I will get updates on those posted if and when they start to sprout. 

5 bows doing very well starting to show more color and the red is starting to have color move into the body. 

2 Pictus cats acting unusual...swimming around up and down in each back corner of the tank...water parameters are good so I am thinking it is simply a combination of them being nocturnal and me not having the cichlid stones in place yet and them aclimating to the new home. 

Will be purchasing the circulation pump, lid and caves tonight and hopefully they will arrive by the end of the week. 

Will be transfering some plants from the 30 gallon into the 75 as the 30 gallon is growing in very well and very quickly and the 75 still looks a little bare until things start to grow in and spread a bit more. 

I promise pictures today or tomorrow of everything and hopefully I can get some fish pics that aren't blurry.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

I have not recieved my T5 bulbs for my lighting system yet, I am hoping they come in today and I can get them installed. So until then I am using a 6500k temp set of T12 bulbs for the majority of the day and I turn on the 12000k T5 bulbs for viewing when I am looking at the tank. At night when I turn off the white lights I run the blue LEDs for about an hour before I shut off all the lights. I don't know if this is good bad or indifferent but I like to watch tht ePictus cats under the blue light.

Also I will be recieving the cave stones soon and hope to get them in place so that the cats have a good hiding place as they spend a lot of time swimming in circles at the back of the tank. I think the caves will provide a good place for them to hide. 

Took some pictures last night and will get them up today.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

As promised here are a few pictures from the 75 gallon.








Shot of the full tank. Still have to add the Cave stones will be here soon.















A couple shots of the Pictus, they are hard to get shots of.





























A few of the rainbows, all still relativly young, should have some great color once they mature. 

Hope you like it, if you have suggestions let me know I am open to them.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry it took so long, your dwarf sag should do fine if it's already growing. The reason your new Wisteria looks so different is because it was grown emersed, the new leaves will look different.

Also, as far as catfish behavior, my loaches did the same thing before I got their cave put in the tank.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah I think the cats will be ok, Caves should be here today so I can rinse them and get them in the tank.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

Click the pic to take a look at my gallery for new pics of the tank and the new fishes.


----------

